# Syncing Bridge Cache Between 2 Computers



## iflynething (Jun 20, 2010)

I just bought a desktop and have a back-up for that computer as well as my laptop where not only it was being used for back-up, but for additional pictures I didn't have room for on the laptop.

The only problem now is when I sync the computer (using SyncToy) it will sync the pictures just fine but not the previews after they have been worked on.

I changed the setting in Bridge (for CS4) to have the "changes" imbedded in the RAW file and not have the .xmp sidecar file. I hate having that in all of my folders. 

I had a shoot and edited some pictures on my desktop, synced to the back-up drive and then the back-up drive synced to the laptop. When I view them on the laptop, they look like they're no processed.

I have found the folder where Bridge stores the photo cache. I can only assume that this is where the preview would be at so the photo looks like it should after I get done working on it. It's under Adobe under my user name but when I go to there and go under the "Adobe Bridge CS4" fodler, the cache folder doesn't show up. There has to be a way I can keep previews the same.

I don't want to have to save to JPEG every time to make sure I can see what the picture "should" look like.

~Michael~


----------

